# Power Tool Safety



## ben's plumbing

most power tools come with warnings ..read these...and use commom sense at all times ..and come to respect every power tool there is ....you should be fine .......


----------



## r0ckstarr

Go to Youtube. Do a search for "How to use drill". "How to use circular saw". And every other tool you will be using. Watch as many videos as it takes until you feel completely familiar and safe using the tool.

Also, always wear safety glasses and don't wear long sleeves or loose clothing around moving or rotating parts/tools.


----------



## daveb1

Always use the right tool for the job (eg. using a skill saw instead of a recip saw). Never force a tool, if it's labouring, slow down. Get in the habit of mentally asking yourself "where is my free hand?" before hitting the switch.


----------



## michaelson

Okay. That's good advice. I especially agree with using the right tool for the job. The only injury I have gotten from working on my home was when I cut myself trying to use a big screwdriver as a chisel.


----------



## ben's plumbing

michaelson said:


> Okay. That's good advice. I especially agree with using the right tool for the job. The only injury I have gotten from working on my home was when I cut myself trying to use a big screwdriver as a chisel.


 see how our tools can teach us also:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mort

One tip I could give you is never wear gloves when using power tools. I almost lost the top of my finger using a pneumatic tire machine because my glove got caught in it and took my finger with it.


----------



## oh'mike

One of the most serious things to learn--concentration--

I've watched three nasty accidents happen when an operator was distracted by a visitor trying to talk to the man on the saw---


----------



## kwikfishron

oh'mike said:


> One of the most serious things to learn--concentration--
> 
> I've watched three nasty accidents happen when an operator was distracted by a visitor trying to talk to the man on the saw---


That should be a lesson to the visitors too. 

I can't count how many times that I've been concentrating on the task at hand with a power tool to be startled by someone I didn't see coming. 

That split second distraction can be dangerous. 

It happens most often to me when someone sneaks up on me while I'm running a table saw. Thankfully I've never been hurt because of this but I sure know the potential is there.


----------



## uncommon doors

Watch out for the table saw. I don't know if you use one or not but it is a very dangerous tool if you are not careful. Do not use one without learning the dos and don'ts. I guess that should go for any tool as well but I have seen some horrible accidents with table saws.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

oh'mike said:


> One of the most serious things to learn--*concentration--*
> 
> I've watched three nasty accidents happen when an operator was distracted by a visitor trying to talk to the man on the saw---


Mike.... Outta Thanks... so THANKS.... bottom line, most important consideration!

*Or very similar to Mike's most basic point*....... Don't go on what I call "automatic pilot" ......doing repitious work with a power tool and loosing concentratiion.


(I ran my fingers into a table saw ripping some 100? thin narrow sheets of something... can't remember... but luckily only have the scars.)


----------



## dftc

1) Pay attention and make sure other people know not to sneak up on you. Others have already said it, but it's worth repeating.

2) DO NOT modify the tool to defeat safety features. It might make things easier and faster, but accidents with power tools can be really nasty and you'll feel really stupid explaining why you thought it was a good idea to the ER docs. 

My wife is an operating room nurse. One of the more common reasons she gets called in for emergency surgery after hours is because of power tool accidents. Usually it's to attempt to re-attach a body part. Usually someone was drinking or they modified the tool (or both).

I've been a hobby woodworker for many years. I love my table saw, but I still treat it like it's just looking for an opportunity to take a finger or two when I get sloppy.


----------



## curtd

Been using a table saw, router, bandsaw etc etc for many years. Never got nicked. Use push sticks when ever you are cutting especially on a table saw. And to agree with others above, yes, always know ALWAYS where your fingers are at all times. Machines are great but they are idiots, they don't care what they cut


----------



## Maintenance 6

Something to think about around saw blades.
a 40 tooth blade spinning at 3450 RPM moves 138,000 teeth past a single point every minute. That's 2300 per second. The average human reaction time is .17 to .3 seconds. Get a finger too close and even if you have a fast reaction time, 391 teeth have flashed by before you can react.


----------



## michaelson

I think I'm keeping myself pretty safe. I do use a table saw and that's the one I am most afraid of!

One of my friends does woodworking and he's got a rule that his mobile phone doesn't enter his workshop. While I don't do it often I have to admit I've reached for my BlackBerry while working with a tool.


----------



## curtd

My father in my growing up years had all those power tools in the cellar. I had the additional benefit that my uncle clipped his finger on the table saw when he was young..(he's older by 15 years) and the doctors had to take other skin from another part of his body and graf into the clipping. Upon hearing that i use push sticks whenever my fingers have to come within 2 inches of the blade. About cellphones : Condition yourself before using power tools, i.e. "I will NOT BE distracted about ANY sudden and unexpected noises"


----------



## RoundedRooster

Often home centers give classes. Also, check for woodworking clubs, some don't require membership, but might try selling you one. Community colleges around here offer classes. And, finally, large tool stores give classes. We have a really large one in my city and the classes are free. They will use the classes to showcase products too.

Used to be a job-shop machinist in the 80's before I went into the Army. Safety wasn't as important then as today, so a lot of equipment had no safety features. Most shops also didn't care if you wore safety glasses. I still have images in my head of the injuries that happened or of cleaning up the mess. A few years ago I had to get an MRI of my neck (sport injuries). They made me get x-rays of my eyes to make sure the metal slivers in my eyes were gone.

I think you're smart looking for classes and I hope you never get injured!


----------



## ront02769

Missed the art where the said he was looking for classes....but it's not a bad idea. A reasonable trick for using the table saw is to lock a few fingers over the fence preventing your hand from straying too close to the blade. Ron


----------



## curtd

Mort said:


> One tip I could give you is never wear gloves when using power tools. I almost lost the top of my finger using a pneumatic tire machine because my glove got caught in it and took my finger with it.


 I never wear gloves for this reason in my home woodworking projects. But if you ever find yourself working in a machine shop in where the parts are oily and have metal shavings wearing of gloves may be necessary in which case wear* break-away* latex gloves. In case machine grabs onto the plastic that part will break off. You will still though to be alert to when grabbing begins and pull back with enough force that it does indeed break off, using other latex gloves that are not *break-away *you won't be so lucky


----------



## curtd

For anybody with long hair, please pin it up. Does pinning it up guarantee it stays up ? I have no idea. Will a hair net give guarantee ? Again, have no clue. Reason for mentioning : A woman in college got her hair caught in a lathe years back.


----------

